

Genetics allows the dead to speak from the grave - thaumasiotes
http://www.unz.com/gnxp/allowing-the-dead-to-speak/

======
personjerry
I find it painfully ironic that the first part of the article talks about how
we should take care not to exaggerate our findings in studying history, when
the title of the article "Genetics allows the dead to speak from the grave" is
itself a blatant exaggeration.

------
anti-shill
I have signed up for cryonics, and I will hopefully be cryopreserved at death,
to be revived in the distant future.

if revived, I will speak to the future for you. And I will say good things. I
promise.

